
For Their Eyes Only: The Commercialization of Digital Spying (2013) [pdf] - DanielRibeiro
https://citizenlab.org/storage/finfisher/final/fortheireyesonly.pdf
======
jacobolus
Morgan just gave a fantastic talk at Strange Loop:
[https://youtu.be/k4ypqzOShZs](https://youtu.be/k4ypqzOShZs)

